# RECORD POWER CHUCK RP 3000X



## VALMET804 (15 May 2013)

HELLO THERE
IM NEW TO THIS SITE AND I WONDERED IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET A COPY OF INSTRUCTIONS FOR A RP3000X POWER CHUCK. MINE HAS GONE AWOL.
CHEERS STEVE :?


----------



## boysie39 (16 May 2013)

Welcome Steve , sorry I can't help with the chuck advice but someone will be along and help .


----------



## stevenw1963 (16 May 2013)

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/intricart/product/docs/1/RP3000X1.pdf 
Copy & paste it into your browser if the link doesn't work.

Try here Steve.

& welcome, whereabouts in Scotland are you ?


----------



## Spindle (16 May 2013)

Hi

You'll have to register on the Record Power website before you can download manuals from the support section - registration is free though.

Regards Mick


----------



## VALMET804 (16 May 2013)

Thanks for all this advise im on the case hopefully it will be all good.
im in the highlands of scotland where it has limited sun at present ;0(
i will let you know how i get on.


----------



## VALMET804 (16 May 2013)

MMMMMM
tried the link ...fail
copied ....fail
im registered on the record site but i only see nova + 3 others but not this 3000x 
where am i going wrong???
HELP


----------



## paulm (17 May 2013)

What are you hoping to find in the instructions ? Perhaps we can help as there isn't really much to such a chuck ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Spindle (17 May 2013)

Hi

Looks like RP no longer publish the manual on their site - if you let me know what you need I'll look it up in my manual. I could scan it for you, but not until Monday.

Regards Mick


----------



## snipmedog2 (10 Sep 2013)

Can any one help me withe the problem of a lug plate and where I can pick one up!site shop??thans dan


----------



## Deejay (11 Sep 2013)

Morning all

There is a set of pictures (off the Aussie ww forums) here ...

http://www.petermcbride.com/temp/3000/

Not the 3000x, but it might help.

Cheers

Dave


----------

